# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Nhờ các Anh tư vấn giúp về chất lượng của phôi cắt

## darkherod

Hiện tại, mình cần cắt các vật liệu inox loại <3mm nhưng khi mình sử dụng nguồn cắt plasma thì cắt ra phôi nó bị ám đen ở vết cắt. Có cách nào để sau khi cắt xong mà không bị ám đen không?
Nhờ các Anh tư vấn giúp???
Mình sử dụng nguồn plasma Hybertherm Powermax 45 để cắt

----------


## ít nói

> Hiện tại, mình cần cắt các vật liệu inox loại <3mm nhưng khi mình sử dụng nguồn cắt plasma thì cắt ra phôi nó bị ám đen ở vết cắt. Có cách nào để sau khi cắt xong mà không bị ám đen không?
> Nhờ các Anh tư vấn giúp???
> Mình sử dụng nguồn plasma Hybertherm Powermax 45 để cắt


pác liên hệ thành viên Hồ Máy coi sao. vụ plasma thì em nghĩ pác ý cao thủ

----------


## robotec

cắt plasma thì bị đen là không thể chánh được đâu, khi cắt dòng plasma có nhiệt mà để hạn chế thì cắt có bể nước. chỉ áp dụng cho cắt cnc,

----------

Mr.L

----------


## darkherod

> cắt plasma thì bị đen là không thể chánh được đâu, khi cắt dòng plasma có nhiệt mà để hạn chế thì cắt có bể nước. chỉ áp dụng cho cắt cnc,


Nếu vậy mình sử dụng nguồn khí nito hoặc argon thì sao?

----------


## robotec

> Nếu vậy mình sử dụng nguồn khí nito hoặc argon thì sao?


hay quá, bạn thử đi , đường cắt sẽ đẹp hơn, còn có thể dùng khí chộn nữa.
Nhung con 45 này của bạn không có bộ chia khí.

----------


## hancatemc.com

> Hiện tại, mình cần cắt các vật liệu inox loại <3mm nhưng khi mình sử dụng nguồn cắt plasma thì cắt ra phôi nó bị ám đen ở vết cắt. Có cách nào để sau khi cắt xong mà không bị ám đen không?
> Nhờ các Anh tư vấn giúp???
> Mình sử dụng nguồn plasma Hybertherm Powermax 45 để cắt


Bạn nhìn xem phôi này có bị cháy cạnh ko nhé! Mình cắt trên Inox 304 bằng nguồn Plasma Thermal Dynamics đó.
Bạn cần tư vấn thì gọi cho mình: 0989.979.137


https://youtu.be/TEb6HEySrWU
http://www.hancatemc.com/may-cat-pla...-40a-n231.html

----------


## ahdvip

> Bạn nhìn xem phôi này có bị cháy cạnh ko nhé! Mình cắt trên Inox 304 bằng nguồn Plasma Thermal Dynamics đó.
> Bạn cần tư vấn thì gọi cho mình: 0989.979.137
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/TEb6HEySrWU
> http://www.hancatemc.com/may-cat-pla...-40a-n231.html


Chả hiểu lý do gì lại không tư vấn ở đây luôn để anh em còn học hỏi nhỉ. 

- Còn theo em, đơn thuần cắt plasma với gió thường thì không cháy mép nhiều thì cũng cháy ít thôi, với inox em nhớ thường có option thêm khí khác nữa để cho vết cắt đẹp hơn + ít cháy hơn.

----------

hancatemc.com

----------


## hancatemc.com

> Chả hiểu lý do gì lại không tư vấn ở đây luôn để anh em còn học hỏi nhỉ. 
> 
> - Còn theo em, đơn thuần cắt plasma với gió thường thì không cháy mép nhiều thì cũng cháy ít thôi, với inox em nhớ thường có option thêm khí khác nữa để cho vết cắt đẹp hơn + ít cháy hơn.


Mục đích chính vẫn là giúp chủ toppic này giải quyết vấn đề thôi các ahdvip. Có nhiều vấn đề cần hỏi trc khi tư vấn phương án, mình cũng ít tg online nên muốn gọi cho nhanh.
- Đúng như bác nói, cắt Inox thì dùng nito để cắt sẽ hạn chế dc 1 phần nào cháy cạnh. (nhưng chưa phải là vđ chính)
- Với cắt Inox mỏng <2mm thì để dòng cắt tù 20~30A thôi, nếu lớn hơn thì cháy là đương nhiên. THường với mình, Inox304 dày 1.5mm, dòng 30A, để tốc cắt khoảng 4000mm/ph, nếu chậm hơn sẽ gây cháy cạnh. Tuy nhiên nó còn phù thuộc vào công nghệ của nguồn nữa. Nó có cắt đứt được hay không với tốc đó. 
Với nguồn PM45 của bác darkherod thì bác có thể thay bằng mỏ SL60 của Thermal Dynamics (bên mình có Kit để chuyển đổi). Về cấu tạo mỏ thì bác có thể tra Datasheet, nhưng đơn thuần là mỏ SL60 có nén hồ quang trước khi phun ra đầu mỏ, làm cho ngọn hồ quang Plasma nhỏ lại và dài ra giúp nguồn nhiệt tập trung, sẽ cắt nhanh hơn và ít bị cháy cạnh

----------

Luyến

----------

